# Skittish or non socialized



## cuhomie (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello all,

I just rescued a all white pure bred GSD, this breeder (or so he called himself) had 3 remaininng pups (now 9 months old) living basically unattended except to underfeed in a 10 by 10 cage outside. The pups ribs were showing when i got her. She was friendly enough when i went into her cage and got her out to take home, but once home all she does is hide when let out of her crate. guess what i am looking for is some advice when it comes to this kind of situation. I currently have 3 GSD's that are well trained and very socialized. I have allowed them to all be together and there doesnt seem to be any problems. any feed back on prior experiences would be greatly appreciated being i am new to the rescue scene.:crazy:


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Thank you for taking that dog out of there (hopefully free)!

I am very big on giving a dog like this a good amount of time to hide and watch. They can learn a lot from watching you and your dogs interact, can learn how to be a dog in a house that way, can learn what you expect, and can "practice" behaviors without actually doing them while they are watching. I put no pressure on these dogs for a long time - they don't have a calendar, and my goal is to have them a lifetime, so I don't need to rush it. I want the best quality over time, rather than getting them to do something by a certain point. 

While I am ignoring them, basically, so they can relax, I like to toss a treat as I walk by them in the crate, or wherever they may be hiding (if the other dogs won't dive for it). I do have expectations for them based in NILIF, but instead of having to sit, or down, or anything like that, maybe they look at me (glance) for their meal. I mark it with a click - I use my mouth. 

A real clicker and clicker training can really give them confidence and progress. Eventually you do want them to have competencies because that does build them up. Initially those competencies are things like glances, getting closer to you, but if she is food or praise motivated may be simple obedience things like touch or sit (a lure into a sit with the treat up, no pushing on the butt). 

Fearfuldogs.com
shy-k9s : shy-k9s --> definitely join this group! 

Thanks again.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

I agree with Jean...give her space and time. I rescued a GSD (older but, still had some of those issues) and it took her 7 months to come around.

Right now, she probably doesn't know what to think about being "free".

As time goes by, she'll see how you are, the way your life is structured and how her NEW LIFE will be. I also believe her watching the other dogs will be a huge help.

Poor dog...thank goodness you have her now! . 
Have you named her yet? keep us posted.

- Kat


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I agree to give her space and time BUT also work on interaction and engagement type activities. Take her away from the other dogs so you can bond. She's about 9 months behind the curve for 'people are good and can teach/learn/be fun, must pay attention and see what great stuff is coming up next'....

FOOD would be a great start and be interesting to see if she'll tug/play with you. Playing with a human is a learned behavior we want to have with our dogs. 

I'd CLICKER train if I were you. Hungry dog ( you can mix her kibble in the ziplock with the 'real' treats of liver/chicken/meat) so she won't get too fat from all the loving and learning!

People always think learning the clicker is too hard for them (the human) so decide it won't help our dogs. But it REALLY does. This is my favorite video and with a subborn MULE:


----------



## cuhomie (Feb 18, 2012)

Ty all for the great responses. I let my 10 year old name her and her name is cloud. She is doing remarkably good. In just the day and a half i have had her(doing crate training) she has learned to bark or scratch at the back sliding glass door. I find it amazing how smart this one is. Almost zero interaction with humans and only the 2 other pups and she is doing pretty well. She still hides under the table, but i ignore her and toss her a treat which coaxes her out. I love the feed back and will try some of them and let you all know how it works out. Keep the advise rolling in


----------

